# Question about touring



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

Normally at this time of year, I will have accumulated as much CTS as possible, taken a break and focused on specific cyclocross training.

This year a lot of the summer Masters racing I would have been doing got cancelled. I did a lot of L4, L7 and some microburst training before heading out for a 7 day loaded MTB tour at altitude. It seems that now that I've been back and off the bike for a few days, I'm not feeling fresh even though my TSB is >0. It's possible that I underestimated my TSS for the tour days(5 hrs/day riding with some hard climbs), but maybe not.

I realize I may have compromized my Cx season and I'm OK with that if that's what occured. It was worth it. My question is. Should I wait for the legs to come back before starting specific training? Or just wait and see how the first race goes. Yesterday I rode easy and today attempted L6 intervals. Things didn't go too well.

First race back is Sunday. Series title is out of reach now, so I have no pressure. I will have fun no matter what, I just don't want to burn out. I am self coached and understand all the caveats that go along with that. Just seeing what the interweb thinks.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

There's more to fatigue than TSB. Camping of any kind will drag on you, more than sleeping in your nice comfy bed. How's your sleep quota doing? 

If you're feeling stale, you know what to do.


----------

